# Firecracker Shrimp



## YB929RR (Sep 2, 2008)

Firecracker Shrimp

Chef Joshua Robin
Café des Amis
Breaux Bridge, LA

Makes 3 appetizer servings.

5 ounces pepper jelly
2 tablespoons honey
1 1/2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
Pinch or two cayenne pepper
1/4 teaspoon granulated garlic
12 tablespoons butter, in all
15 (U-12 count) shrimp
Cajun seasoning, to taste
6 tablespoons red onion, sliced thin
6 tablespoons red bell pepper, sliced thin
6 tablespoons green bell pepper, sliced thin

Serve with hot French bread for dipping into the buttery sauce.



Combine pepper jelly, honey, vinegar and cayenne, garlic and 6 tablespoons butter in a bowl and whisk to blend. Set aside.
Season the shrimp with Cajun seasoning. Heat 6 tablespoons of the butter in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Add the shrimp and cook quickly, until they are translucent, 
3 to 4 minutes. (If you prefer, grill the seasoned shrimp until translucent.) Transfer to a platter and keep warm.

Add the remaining 6 tablespoons butter to the skillet. Cook the onions and peppers over medium-high heat, stirring, until soft and golden. Add the shrimp and the glaze and toss 
to coat evenly. Serve immediately.


----------

